# Another Lathe Dro Install



## RJSakowski

I just finished the installation of a set of iGaging DigiMag DRO's on my G0602 lathe.  I chose the iGaging because of  their ability to fit the lathe without loss of machining capability and being able to install them with serious modification of the OEM lathe.  They also work with Yuriy's TouchDRO ap for Android devices.  

I used a 6" scale for the tailstock, a 12" scale for the cross slide, and a 24" scale for the Z axis.  The 6 and 12 inch scales were trimmed to fit.  The 24" scale had about .4" excess but was left untrimmed.  I gave up about 3/4 inch of clearance between the tailstock and the saddle but have full travel in the X and Z axes as well as for the tailstock.  The cover for the X axis scale extends .135" above the cross slide.

The scales are protected against swarf and lube splash by custom covers.  The pickups are mounted from below on the X and Z axes to permit the use of the covers.  The saddle was milled for the X and Z axis pickup mounts to provide a good vertical surface.  the Z axis scale mounts were tapered about .65 degrees to match the casting draft on the lathe bed. Provision was made for cross slide gib adjustment although the scale would have to be removed for that. Since this is a fairly rare event, the partial tear-down is not oppressive.  

The cross slide lock is accessible with a 10mm ignition wrench.  The saddle lock and oil port  are accessible.
As per Yuriy's design, an Arduino module with the prototype shield and Bluetooth module were used for the TouchDRO readout.  Micro USB sockets are being used in the electronic design, which will allow the OEM displays to be used, if desired.  Wiring was routed through 1/4" flexible stainless steel conduit.  Because of this, it was necessary to cut the DRO wiring and splice it.  Conduit terminations were clamped at either end with custom clamps.

Parts were laid out in SolidWorks and machined with my Tormach but there is nothing that can't be done with a conventional mill.  aluminum was used for all parts except for the cross slide pickup mount where a .035 thickness dictated a piece of steel sheet metal and the cross slide scale cover which was made from .025" stainless steel, again because of clearance concerns.  Inch socket head cap screws were used with the exception of the scale clamps and covers and for the 3mm flat head screws used for the pickup mounts.  
SolidWorks models and drawings are available.


----------



## kd4gij

Nice job.


----------



## davidh

that looks great.  good planing, good execution. .


----------



## X-RAY

A very professional looking installation.


----------



## RJSakowski

Thanks for all your kind compliments.  It was a fun project and hopefully a very useful one.


----------



## bpratl

Great job...nice machining, layout and design. Bob


----------



## ch2co

RJ
Very well executed, and worthy of my praise *and copying*.  Very clean and much more stable than my old setup. 
This is the best setup that I've seen so far. YES, I'd like to see copies of your SolidWorks drawings.
Thanks!

Chuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## brino

Bob,

Beautiful install.
Thanks for the great pictures!

-brino


----------



## schor

Looks great, nice install.


----------



## middle.road

Nice, come on down and do that to my 1440 if you can.
I'm going to bookmark this and duplicate it on mine when I get a chance.


----------



## alloy

Very nice.  Thanks for posting it.  You are giving me ideas for a DRO install on my "new to me" lathe.


----------



## MachGeek

Beautiful job - I too would love to get those SolidWorks files. I am doing a similar build now and would love to look at your solutions in mor  detail.


----------



## RJSakowski

MachGeek said:


> Beautiful job - I too would love to get those SolidWorks files. I am doing a similar build now and would love to look at your solutions in mor  detail.


The files were posted in the Downloads section about a month ago.


----------



## MachGeek

RJSakowski said:


> The files were posted in the Downloads section about a month ago.



Great - I am new to this forum and hunted about for a "Downloads" section. It is alas eluding me. Could you please point me in the right direction? Your help is much appreciated!!!


----------



## RJSakowski

MachGeek said:


> Great - I am new to this forum and hunted about for a "Downloads" section. It is alas eluding me. Could you please point me in the right direction? Your help is much appreciated!!!


It is the 5th tab in on the upper header strip at the top of the page.


----------



## MachGeek

Hmmm, that is not the banner which I see on my iPad and the order is not the same on the existing options. I will look on another device/OS. I found a post from two years that talked about the Download item disappearing. Vexing...


----------



## great white

Your post count may be too low right now. You have enough posts to have "active member" status or have made a donation to the site to have access to the downloads section.

Get a couple more posts on your count and it should show up in the top banner just after "notifications".

I'm not sure what the total count has to be off the top of my head...


----------



## ffmowers

What did you use for the conduit? It should be obvious but I'm a little overwhelmed.. Starting this same project on my lathe..


----------



## RJSakowski

ffmowers said:


> What did you use for the conduit? It should be obvious but I'm a little overwhelmed.. Starting this same project on my lathe..


I used flexible stainless conduit, 1/4" x 3/16" x 54" bought on e-bay.  Here is a similar offer but shorter lengths.  The vendor might have longer lengths available if you contact him.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-PIECES-N...hash=item337e342cff:m:mdpG3-5Zu_zmkkujIXl_oAA


----------



## ch2co

RJ
Is this tubing oil tight, i.e. won't let oil get into the wiring, or is this a problem?

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## RJSakowski

ch2co said:


> RJ
> Is this tubing oil tight, i.e. won't let oil get into the wiring, or is this a problem?
> 
> CHuck the grumpy old guy


No, it is not oil tight.  I didn't think it would be a issue on my lathe as I don't use coolant and the cables are fairly well out of the way from stray oil.  I used the same conduit on my Tormach homing mod where I do have coolant issues.  There, I jacketed the conduit with oil resistant Tygon tubing purchased from McMaster.  For terminations, I modified some brass compression fittings to make a liquid tight seal.  This conduit is the same stuff they use in the DRO glass scales.   I have had those scales in operation on my mill drill for eleven years without a problem.


----------



## ffmowers

I was inspired by this project and finally started my installation. I've had the scales for a bit but have been scratching my head on how to mount them. I did get distracted installing the DRO on my mill but got that done a few days ago.

I work nights and stay up all night even on my days off; today was my day off. I headed out to the shop around midnight and fiddled a bit. I came up with what I think is a pretty simple solution for connecting the reader head to the carriage. Just a simple milled aluminum block and the hardware that came with the scales. I sort of borrowed from my experience with the Mill DRO and the FigNoggle plans. This doesn't allow for a chip cover, but I'll figure something out.

I'd upload a pic but they keep posting upside down.

Oh - and I did order some 1/4" steel conduit (I really liked that part of the design). I got way more than I need but 50' is on the way. I can always use it on the mill and other projects..


----------



## ffmowers

Finally got it to post right side up. Something to do with way the Ipad took the photo..


----------



## FOMOGO

Beautifully done. I've also filed it away for future use. Thanks, Mike


----------



## rwm

Very nice! I need to do this with my new SB eventually. I like how you set this up and I will probably copy what you have done. Maybe you can help me through it when I get started.
R


----------



## RJSakowski

rwm said:


> Very nice! I need to do this with my new SB eventually. I like how you set this up and I will probably copy what you have done. Maybe you can help me through it when I get started.
> R



Glad to help.  You cam PM me with any questions.  As you are laying things out, double check dimensions.  There were some last minute changes that should have made it into the SolidWorks models but  may not have.


----------



## ffmowers

This project was truly an inspiration for me. I completed the Cross Slide DRO install today. I a little different bur I used what I had on hand.
Just waiting on the conduit and Touch DRO components to arrive!


----------



## ffmowers

I downloaded the files; great job by the way! Do you happen to have a drawing of the cross slide mount? I'm looking for the measurements to the clearance holes and such. I know I can figure it out but I much prefer to stand on the work of others..


----------



## RJSakowski

ffmowers said:


> I downloaded the files; great job by the way! Do you happen to have a drawing of the cross slide mount? I'm looking for the measurements to the clearance holes and such. I know I can figure it out but I much prefer to stand on the work of others..


There may not have been drawings made as some parts went into the CAM program and exited as G-code.   Let me know which parts/areas you are interested in and I will find or create a drawing.  You cam PM me if you wish with e-mail address and I can send SolidWorks drawings or I can save as jpg files.


----------



## coherent

I know this thread is a bit old, but just wanted to say thanks. I finally got around to ordering some of the igaging DRO's for my G0602 and I'm sure this will help with the mounting!


----------



## ch2co

ffmowers said:


> This project was truly an inspiration for me. I completed the Cross Slide DRO install today. I a little different bur I used what I had on hand.
> Just waiting on the conduit and Touch DRO components t
> 
> Very nicely done. Question, how do you get to the lock and Gib adjustment screws on the cross slide?  I have magnets holding mine on and it works, sort of. Gib adjustment is still easy, but locking the cross slide when in the middle of an operation which requires removal of the DRO doesn’t work all too well.
> Also what size is your readout screen?  Thanks
> 
> CHuck


----------



## RJSakowski

Thanks , Chuck.

I have three small covers that provide access to the four gib lock nuts when removed.  I do have to remove the scale in order to access the four set screws but since that is an infrequent adjustment, it isn't that big a bother.  

My scale cover flexes enough to just get a 5 mm Allen wrench in to loosen/tighten the carriage lock.  A ball end Allen wrench also works.  Not an ideal situation but my goal was to get the least obtrusive setup with minimum compromise. The only real compromise with the setup was losing about 1" of tailstock movement which means that I might have to extend the tailstock quill an extra inch in some circumstances.

For a readout, I am using my old Mot X smart pphone.  The battery died in it and isn't replacable so I got a new phone and dedicated the Moto X to the lathe.  It is a 5" screen which gives me 1/2" high digits.  Were I to buy a readout screen, I would opt for a larger tablet.  They can be found for under $50 on eBay.


----------



## Headrc

Nice install RJ!  Very well done...


----------



## Greg Madrigal

Very nice!   Super clean with the conduit!


----------

